# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Chatonnes à l'adoption [RDC]

## akiravana

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* plusieurs
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 2 ans 6 mois 
*N° d'identification:* à demander
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0693038544
*E-mail :* contact@revesdechiens.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Noomi est une petite chatte très très joueuse et curieuse, elle a déjà son petit caractère et ne se laisse pas impressionner. Cest aussi la plus câline de la fratrie. Elle est propre.





Noora est la plus timide de la fratrie, elle a besoin dun petit temps dadaptation et de gestes calme pour se sentir à laise, mais elle ne rate jamais un moment de jeu ! Elle est également très gourmande. Elle est propre.

----------


## bab

Noomi et Noora sont adoptées  :: 

A l'adoption

 
Nemala
*Age :* 9 mois*
Née le :* 10/03/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* oui
*Sexe :* femelle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Tests FIV et FELV :* négatifs
*Stérilisée :* oui*
Caractère et histoire :* Némala  a été trouvée devant la porte d’une clinique vétérinaire, sans collier  et non identifiée. Elle était enfermée dans une valise avec ses 2 bébés  décédés.
Némala est curieuse, joueuse, espiègle, douce et très câline. Elle aime  s’installer tout en haut du frigo pour voir ce qui se passe dans la  maison et sur le lave-vaisselle pour regarder par la fenêtre.
Elle est gourmande, trop même car sans surveillance, elle n’hésitera pas à voler de la nourriture.
  A l’aise dans ses pattounes, Némala a dormi sur le lit dès la première  nuit, et elle tente désormais de s’installer sur les oreillers la nuit.
Némala n’a encore jamais ronronné. Elle s’exprime en grognant sans  aucune agressivité. C’est surprenant au début, mais c’est sa façon à  elle de s’exprimer.
Elle est propre.
 Ok chats et enfants.



En accueil chez Séverine.
 
Sohana
*Age :* 9 mois*
Née le :* 01/04/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250269811521784
*Sexe :* femelle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Tests FIV et FELV :* négatifs
*Stérilisée :* oui*
Caractère et histoire :* Sohana a été trouvé, avec sa frère Olympe, dans une roue de voiture. Ils avaient tous les 2 le coryza et la gale des oreilles.
Maintenant, Sohana est en pleine forme ! Elle est très joueuse. Elle est  un peu plus timide que son frère mais elle aime les câlins et ronronne  une fois en confiance.
*Actualisation au 23/08/2018, message de sa famille d’accueil :* Sohana  est une minette qui est grande et très fine ! Elle n’est pas à l’aise  sur les genoux mais elle aime se coucher tout contre moi pour avoir des  caresses. La nuit, elle dort contre mes pieds.
*Actualisation au 04/10/2018, message de sa famille d’accueil :* Sohana est toujours aussi gentille. Elle est très joueuse. Elle est câline et adore qu’on lui grattouille le ventre !


 
Oana
*Age :* 8 mois*
Née le :* 06/05/2018
*Race :* européen*
Identification électronique :* 250268501592488
*Sexe :* femelle*
Vaccin :* oui
*Stérilisée :* non

----------


## bab

Snow, née le 1/06/18



Keiko, née le 15/06/2018



Miky, née le 15/06/2018

----------


## bab

Snow est adoptée  :: 

Keiko



Miki

----------


## bab

Keiko est réservée  :: 


Paquerette, née en mai 2019



Joliette, née en mars 2019

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Paquerette



Joliette

----------


## bab

Joliette et Paquerette sont toujours à l'adoption  :: 

Ainsi que :

Pirouette, née le 7 juillet 2019



Pénélope, née le 1er aout 2019



Piper, née le 1er aout 2019



Paquita, née le 1er aout 2019



Paprika née le 28 aout 2019



Phoebe, née le 28 aout 2019



Pin Up née le 1er février 2019

----------


## bab

Phoebe et Paprika sont adoptées  :: , Paquerette est en pré adoption, Pirouette est réservée  :: 

toujours à l'adoption

Joliette née en mars 2019




Pipper née en aout 2019



Pénélope née en aout 2019



Pakita née en aout 2019




Pin Up née en février 2019



Kiara née en avril 2019



Chouquette née en aout 2019



Mendia née en juillet 2019

----------


## Amandinemathilde

Mendia est adoptée !

----------


## bab

Pénélope, Pakita, et Pin up sont adoptées  :: 
Chouquette est en pré adoption, Kiara est réservée.

toujours à l'adoption :

Pipper née en aout 2019


Joliette née en mars 2019


Paxy née en septembre 2019

----------


## bab

Pipper est en pré-adoption  ::  .  Joliette s'est sauvée.


toujours à l'adoption :

Paxy



Moustache, née en juin 2019

----------


## bab

Moustache est en pré adoption


Pomponnette née en juin 2019



Paxy née en septembre 2019

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Pomponnette



Paxy

----------


## bab

Pomponette est partie en pré adoption  :: 

A l'adoption :

Paxy née en septembre 2019



Mitaine née en avril 2020



Ivoire née en avril 2020



Panthère née en avril 2020



Choupette née en avril 2020



Alice née en avril 2020



Cléopatre née en janvier 2020

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
il faudrait peut être (si c'est possible) modifier l'age dans l'encart ? 
Le post est ouvert depuis un moment du coup l'age a évolué au fur et a mesure donc quand on recherche des chatons via le formulaire ce post çi n’apparaît pas en résultat  :Smile:

----------


## akiravana

C'est fait

----------


## bab

Mitaine est réservée  ::  Ivoire et Choupette sont en pré adoption  :: 

Toujours à l'adoption

Paxy née en septembre 2019



Alice née en avril 2020



Panthère née en avril 2020



Cléopatre née en janvier 2020



Reggae née en mai 2020



Rumba née en mai 2020



Aliette née en avril 2020



Judith née en avril 2020




Riley née en juin 2020

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

Judith est partie en pré adoption, Rumba est réservée  :: 

toujours à l'adoption

Panthère née en avril 2020



Alice née en avril 2020



Aliette née en avril 2020



Cléopatre née en janvier 2020



Reggae née en mai 2020



Riley née en juin 2020



Bigtail née en janvier 2020



Atlanta née en avril 2020



Reina née en mai 2020

----------


## bab

Alice est réservée, Atlanta en pré adoption  :: 

toujours à l'adoption :

Riley, née en juin 2020. Riley est la sœur de Rayban (parti en pré adoption). Ils ont été pris en charge le 14/07/2020. Riley est très tendre, câline, joueuse et propre.



Reggae, née en mai 2020. Reggae a été trouvée avec sa sœur Rumba (partie en pré adoption). Elles sont toutes mignonnes et elles cherchent de plus en plus les câlins.



Cléopatre née en janvier 2020. Cléopâtre a été trouvée, errante, seule.C’est une grosse gourmande. Elle aime les câlins. Elle est ok chats et chiens.



Aliette née en avril 2020. Aliette est une chatonne qui est joueuse et un peu indépendante. Elle est propre. Elle est ok chats et chiens calmes.



Panthère née en avril 2020. Panthère est la sœur de Choupette, Ivoire et Mitaine (parties en pré adoption).
Panthère  est une chatonne timide mais gentille. Elle demande de la  patience .. au début elle va se cacher et une fois en confiance elle va  jouer.
Elle est ok chats. Elle ne connaît pas les chiens.



Bigtail née en janvier 2020. Bigtail est une  boule d’amour qui adore la compagnie et les câlins. Elle miaule pour  avoir des câlins. Elle adore jouer avec le laser poisson. Elle aime la  pâtée et les friandises (type catisfaction).
C’est un petit gabarit.
Elle n’aime pas trop les autres animaux, elle tolère un chat mâle mais chasse les femelles. Elle mérite une famille rien que pour elle, elle ne griffe pas ne mord pas et ne cherche que à vous coller tout le temps.





Reina née en mai 2020. Reina a été trouvée errante en grande difficulté puisque pendue par la  patte arrière à un grillage. Malheureusement le temps d’être secourue  elle s’est débattue pour se libérer conduisant à une fracture de sa  patte. Prise en charge par l’association, nous avons essayé de sauver sa  patte, mais la douleur et la putréfaction des tissus (malgré les  traitements locaux et médicamenteux) nous ont poussés, avec le  vétérinaire, à prendre la décision de l’amputer. Nous avions solliciter  l’aide d’Actu Animaux et des internautes :  https://actuanimaux.com/aidez-les/detail/reina.
Depuis Reina a 3 pattes et revit littéralement. C’est une battante :  elle joue, ronronne, court, saute comme n’importe quel chat. Elle a un  caractère d’une grande douceur et vit sa vie de chatonne !



Rainbow née en juillet 2020.  Rainbow a été trouvée errante proche d’un carrefour  très fréquenté. Elle a été recueilli par l’association avec sa maman et  ses sœurs et frères. Rainbow est une petite minette très douce mais un peu timide encore. Elle apprécie les câlins et ronronne.



Rosie née en juillet 2020. Rosie a été trouvée errante proche d’un carrefour  très fréquenté. Elle a été recueilli par l’association avec sa maman et  ses sœurs et frères. Rosie est dynamique et adore le jeu. Elle aime aussi les câlins et ronronne facilement.




Ritournelle née en juillet 2020. Ritournelle a été trouvée errante proche d’un carrefour  très fréquenté. Elle a été recueilli par l’association avec sa maman et  ses sœurs et frères. 
Ritournelle est une petite minette d’une grande gentillesse. Elle apprécie les caresses et ronronne facilement.






Rallye née en juillet 2020. Rallye a été trouvée errante proche d’un carrefour  très fréquenté. Elle a été recueilli par l’association avec sa maman et  ses sœurs et frères. Rallye est une petite minette avec un caractère très tendre. Elle apprécie les caresses et ronronne facilement.

----------


## mexaya

Up

----------


## bab

Reggae est en pré adoption. Cléopatre, Reina, Rainbow et Ritournelle sont réservées :: 

Toujours à l'adoption :

Rallye née en juillet 2020



Rosie née en juillet 2020



Bigtail née en janvier 2020




Panthère née en avril 2020



Aliette née en avril 2020



Riley née en juin 2020

----------


## bab

Elles sont toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## akiravana

Malheureusement  ::

----------


## bab

Bigtail est réservée  :: 

toujours à l'adoption

Riley née en juin 2020



Aliette née en avril 2020



Panthère née en avril 2020



Rosie née en juillet 2020



Rallye née en juillet 2020



Reality née en septembre 2020

----------


## bab

Panthère est en pré-adoption. Aliette, Rosie et Rallye sont réservées.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Reality née en septembre 2020



Riley née en juin 2020

----------


## bab

Riley est réservée

Toujours à l'adoption

Reality

*Age :* 5 mois
*Née le :* 10/09/2020
*R**ace* : européen
*Identification électronique :** 250268501977494
Sexe : femelle
Vaccin : oui
Stérilisée : non car trop jeune
Caractère et histoire : Reality est une petite minette très douce, câline et joueuse.*

----------


## coquin

est ce que Ritournelle a ete adoptée?

----------


## bab

> est ce que Ritournelle a ete adoptée?


Ritournelle est adoptée depuis janvier.

Reality est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Reality, née en septembre 2020



Riley née en juin 2020

----------


## bab

Riley et Reality sont toujours à l'adoption.

Riley


Reality

----------


## bab

Riley est en pré adoption.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Reality née en septembre 2020

*Caractère et histoire :* Reality  a été trouvée errante lorsqu’elle était encore toute petite. Elle a été  la chatonne la plus simple à apprivoiser de sa fratrie.
Aujourd’hui, Reality est d’un naturel très doux. Elle apprécie les  câlins et le jeu. Elle aime la présence des autres chats mais sait aussi  s’occuper seule.


Piya, née en mars 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* 
Piya est une chatonne adorable, très joueuse avec les chatons ou chats.  Elle aime bien les câlins et être prise dans les bras. 



Bolduc, née en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Bolduc est née dans le jardin d’un monsieur âgé, envahi par les chats. 
C’est une gentille chatonne, bien dans ses pattounes. Elle est propre. Elle est joueuse.
Elle a le poil mi-long donc il faudra que sa future famille ai du temps pour la brosser.


Dakota, née en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Dakota est née dans le jardin d’un monsieur âgé, envahi par les chats. C’est la sœur de Tapioca, Bolduc, Rabelais et Loukoum. 

C’est une gentille chatonne, bien dans ses pattounes. Elle est  propre. C’est la plus discrète de la fratrie. Elle est très proche de  son frère Rabelais.



Tapioca, née en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Tapioca est née dans le jardin d’un monsieur âgé, envahi par les chats. C’est la sœur de Bolduc, Dakota, Rabelais et Loukoum. C’est une gentille chatonne, bien dans ses pattounes. Elle est  propre. Elle est joueuse et curieuse (surtout pour venir voir ce que sa  famille mange). C’est l’une des plus câlines de la fratrie.
Elle a le poil mi-long donc il faudra que sa future famille ai du temps pour la brosser.


Orlane, née en avril 2021

*Histoire :* Orlane a été  prise en charge par l’association avec ses frères (Odin et Octave) et  sœurs (Ombeline et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par  une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
*Caractère :* Orlane  est une petite puce espiègle qui s’émerveille devant tout. Elle  apprécie beaucoup se blottir dans les bras et se laisser câliner. Si  elle est câline, elle est également une chatonne très joueuse : balle,  souris, plumeau … tout lui plaît. 
*Sociabilité :* Orlane est sociable avec les chats, elle aime jouer avec. Elle cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
*Propreté :* Orlane est propre, elle connait bien la litière.
*Alimentation :* Orlane mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
*Placement :* Adoption en  appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption  en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.


Océane, née en avril 2021

*Histoire :* Océane a été  prise en charge par l’association avec ses frères (Odin et Octave) et  sœurs (Ombeline et Orlane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par  une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
*Caractère :* Océane est une  petite chatonne très curieuse qui aime beaucoup les parties de jeux.  C’est aussi une minette câline qui apprécie les séances calmes de  caresses.
*Sociabilité :* Océane est sociable avec les chats, elle aime jouer avec. Elle cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
*Propreté :* Océane est propre, elle connait bien la litière.
*Alimentation :* Océane mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
*Placement :* Adoption en  appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption  en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.


Ombeline, née en avril 2021

*Histoire :* Ombeline a été  prise en charge par l’association avec ses frères (Odin et Octave) et  sœurs (Orlane et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par  une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.
*Caractère :* Ombeline est une  petite minette très câline qui apprécie beaucoup les humains et adore  se prélasser dans leurs bras pour de très longues siestes. Le moment de  jeu arrivé, elle devient une petite puce intrépide qui ferait tout pour  attraper les balles et les plumeaux qu’on agite à côté d’elle.
*Sociabilité :* Ombeline est sociable avec les chats, elle aime jouer avec. Elle cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
*Propreté :* Ombeline est propre, elle connait bien la litière.
*Alimentation :* Ombeline mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
*Placement :* Adoption en  appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption  en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.


Samba, née en mai 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Samba est  la sœur de Pirojok, Shiva, Spirit et Skittles. Leur maman a été  retrouvée morte, non identifiée, devant chez l’une des anciennes  bénévoles de l’association. Un jour et demi après ils avaient très faim  et ils se sont manifestés auprès d’elle. Les yeux collés et très  affamés, ils ont été tout de suite pris en charge. Dans leur malheur,  ils avaient déjà des petites dents pour pouvoir manger seuls et l’envie  folle de s’en sortir. 
 Un peu plus timide que ses frères et sœurs, Samba n’a pas encore  fait entendre ses ronrons mais sa famille d’accueil croit qu’elle les  réserve pour sa famille définitive !
 Elle est joueuse, très à l’aise avec ses frères et sœurs et elle n’est  pas craintive.

----------


## bab

Samba est réservée  :: 
Océane, Tapioca, Dakota et Bolduc sont parties en pré adoption  :: 


A l'adoption

Reality



Ombeline



Orlane



Piya




Sakura née en avril 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sakura a été trouvé dans le local poubelle d’une église, en grand danger du fait de la proximité de la route. Elle a été élevé avec sa maman, ses frères et sœurs.
Elle est assez timide et encore sur la réserve. Il lui faudra du temps pour s’adapter à sa nouvelle maison.
C’est une petite femelle semi angora comme sa maman.


Sharon née en mai 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Sharon est une chatonne un peu peureuse si on y va trop brutalement. Elle adore les caresses et qu’on lui parle. On peut la prendre dans les bras en la caressant elle va rester mais va vite partir par la peur mais elle s’est beaucoup améliorée. Elle adore jouer avec les autres chats.
Ok chats et chiens.


Raya née en mai 2021

*Caractère et histoire :* Raya est une chatonne adorable qui ronronne dès qu’on la caresse. Un peu peureuse au début mais une fois qu’on lui parle elle vient.
Elle adore jouer avec les autres chats.
Ok chats et chiens.

----------


## bab

Ombeline et Piya sont réservées.

Raya et Sharon sont parties en pré adoption.

toujours à l'adoption :

Reality



Orlane




Sakura




Lindy née en mai 2021



Lolyne née en mai 2021

----------


## bab

Sakura est partie en pré adoption.
Lolyne et Lindy sont réservées

Toujours à l'adoption

Reality



Orlane



Moreen née en mai 2021




Monia née en mai 2021




Sylphide née en mai 2021

----------


## bab

Reality est réservée.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Sylphide



Moreen



Monia




Orlane




Evony, née en juillet 2021




Reiko, née en juillet 2021

----------


## bab

Reiko est réservée.

toujours à l'adoption :

*Evony* née en juillet 2021. Evony est est une demoiselle câline, gourmande, joueuse et curieuse. Elle est de nature douce.




*Orlane*, née en avril 2021. *Histoire :** Orlane a été prise en charge par l’association avec ses frères (Odin et Octave) et sœurs (Ombeline et Océane). Cette petite fratrie a été mis au monde par une minette sauvage dans un lieu insolite : un abri à tortue.**Caractère : Orlane est une petite puce espiègle qui s’émerveille devant tout. Elle apprécie beaucoup se blottir dans les bras et se laisser câliner. Si elle est câline, elle est également une chatonne très joueuse : balle, souris, plumeau … tout lui plaît. 
Sociabilité : Orlane est sociable avec les chats, elle aime jouer avec. Elle cohabite avec les chiens calmes.
Propreté : Orlane est propre, elle connait bien la litière.
Alimentation : Orlane mange des croquettes pour chaton et un peu de pâté.
Placement : Adoption en appartement si les fenêtres et le balcon sont bien sécurisés ou adoption en pavillon si jardin sécurisé et zone calme.*
*Actualisation au 06/10/2021 : Orlane est très proche de son frère Odin. On préfèrera donc qu’ils soient adoptés ensemble.* 




*Monia*, née en mai 2021. Monia joue beaucoup avec ses frères et sœurs. Elle est encore timide avec l’humain. C’est la plus discrète de la fratrie. Une famille calme et patiente sera l’idéale pour elle.
Elle est propre.
Elle est ok chats, pas testé chiens.



*
Moreen*, née en mai 2021. Moreen est une chatonne qui est joueuse et curieuse. Elle est aussi câline.
Elle est propre.
Elle est ok chats, pas testé chiens.




*Sylphide*, née en mai 2021. Sylphide est une chatonne qui a été trouvé dans une zone industrielle dangereuse. Sa maman ayant eu un accident de voiture elle s’est retrouvée seule avec son frère Silver. Ils ont donc été recueillis par l’association.Aujourd’hui Sylphide est une minette très douce et sensible. Il faudra lui laisser un peu de temps au début. Elle est propre et ok chats.



*
Mulan* née en aout 2021. Mulan est une chatonne espiègle ! Toujours le première à venir voir sa famille d’accueil car elle est toujours prête à jouer. Elle est câline quand elle le désire et ronronne sur les genoux. Elle aime chahuter avec sa sœur, courir partout et grimper sur l’arbre à chat.
Elle aime bien les enfants.
Elle a le poil mi-long et aura donc besoin d’être brossé régulièrement.
Elle est propre.



*
Nasita* née en aout 2021. Fille de Lisette et donc sœur de Bodhi et Perry.Lisette était errante, a mis bas ses 3 chatons au fond d’un arrosoir : quelle étrange cachette ! La famille a été déplacée dans une petite dépendance, et a installé tout le confort. Puis, la dame a cherché une solution plus adaptée pour cette jolie famille, et de bouche à oreille elle a rencontré l’association. Et voilà, nouveau déménagement de la famille dans un vrai logement, au chaud et au sec, c’est ainsi que les petits ont pu faire leurs premiers pas en toute sécurité et surtout, pas de problème de rhume, d’yeux et autres pathologies souvent rencontrées chez les chats vivants dehors.
Nasita est une petite chatte timide et réservée. Elle a besoin de temps pour être en confiance et se faire caresser. Sa famille travaille sur sa sociabilisation. Elle est extrêmement gourmande, adore jouer, un peu plus raisonnable que son frère. Elle observe mais reste à l’écart sauf pour faire des parties de roulades avec son frère.

Sa future famille devra être patiente avec elle car elle mérite qu’on prenne le temps pour la mettre en confiance.

Une adoption double avec son frère Perry serait souhaitée mais ils peuvent être adoptés séparément.




*Perla* née en aout 2021. Perla est une chatonne joueuse, qui aime chahuter avec sa sœur, courir partout et grimper sur l’arbre à chat. Elle est aussi curieuse et observatrice.
Elle est encore un peu timide et réservée avec l’humain mais elle est toujours présente pour jouer ! Sa famille d’accueil travaille sur ce point.
Elle est propre.
Son pelage est noir parsemé de poils blanc.

----------


## bab

Perla et Mulan sont réservées

toujours à l'adoption :

Nasita



Moreen



Sylphide
*Actualisation au 18/12/2021 :* Sylphide  est aujourd’hui une minette bien dans ses patounes. Elle est câline et  n’hésite pas à demander des caresses. Elle privilégie le calme.



Monia



Evony



Orlane

----------


## bab

Nasita est partie en pré adoption. Evony est réservée.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Orlane, née en avril 2021



Monia, née en mai 2021



Sylphide, née en mai 2021



Moreen, née en mai 2021



Ombeline, née en avril 2021

----------


## bab

Monia et Ombeline sont parties en pré adoption  :: 

toujours à l'adoption :

Sylphide 



Moreen



Orlane



Mina, née en septembre 2021



Pépin née en aout 2021

----------


## bab

Pépin est partie en pré adoption.
Mina est réservée.

Toujours à l'adoption :

Orlane née en avril 2021



Sylphide née en mai 2021



Moreen née en mai 2021.  *Actualisation au 02/03/2022 :* Moreen est très proche de sa sœur Monia. Une adoption ensemble serait vraiment super pour elles.



Monia née en mai 2021



Sally née en octobre 2021

----------


## bab

Orlane est partie en pré adoption

A l'adoption :

Sally née en octobre 2021



Sylphide née en mai 2021



Moreen née en mai 2021



Monia née en mai 2021

----------


## bab

Sylphide est réservée

Toujours à l'adoption

Sally née en octobre 2021


Monia née en mai 2021


Moreen née en mai 2021. Moreen est très proche de sa sœur Monia. Une adoption ensemble serait vraiment super pour elles.

----------


## bab

Monia et Moreen sont toujours à l'adoption  :: 


Ainsi que Sally née en octobre 2021.Sally a été trouvé dans un jardin. C’est une chatonne bien dans ses pattes. Elle est joueuse et câline.Elle est ok chat mais ne connait pas les chiens.
Elle est très proche de Sonic, on favorisera donc une adoption ensemble.





Lucif née en avril 2022. Lucif a été trouvé dans un jardin avec son frère. C’est une petite chatonne adorable, câline. Un peu plus réservée que son frère, elle préfère observer avant de se lancer.Elle est extrêmement gourmande, adore jouer, va au contact avec les autres chats mais n’a jamais été mise en contact avec un chien.
Elle est propre.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

Sally



Lucif



Yena née en avril 2022

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption :

Yena



Lucif



Sally

----------


## bab

Sally est réservée

Toujours à l'adoption

Lucif



Yena




Tweny née en septembre 2022




Tatoo née en septembre 2022

----------


## bab

Tatoo est réservée.


toujours à l'adoption

Tweny




Lucif




Yena




Topsi, née en septembre 2022

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou ces petites boules de poils !

----------


## Lydya

Bonjour 
j'aimerai adopter un petit un chat 
Merci de me contacter

----------

